# HOWTO open iMac slot-loading case?



## natethelen (Feb 25, 2002)

I need to get inside my slot-loading iMac and can not seem to figure out how to do so.  Can anyone lend a hand?


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm not sure if this is all the info you need but try checking the last post in this thread 

Wolf does a nice simple job of explaing how to disassemble it.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 17, 2002)

I guess a hammer's out of the question, huh?

No, no, stop hitting me!  It was a joke!  I'm sorry!


----------

